# Newbie setting up Oscar and Pictus Cat Tank



## probe1957 (Jul 2, 2010)

I used to have medium sized aquariums (29 and 50 gallon), but that was 25 years ago. Based on how much has changed in that time frame, I consider myself a newbie. I want to run my plan by you guys and get your expert opinions on it. I am VERY open to suggestions and willing to change my ideas.

I am about to pull the trigger on a 90 gallon tank, new, from my LFS. My idea, such as it is, is to stock the thing with a pair of juvenile Oscars and maybe 4-6 Pictus Cats. I have read conflicting information on whether or not this is a good idea. Some sources indicate it is fine. Others say it is a potential disaster if an Oscar tries to eat a Pictus. Your thoughts please? I just happen to like both Oscars and Pics. Would a Plecostomus be a better choice? I like them too.

A book I am reading (for beginners) says that with Oscars, it is a good idea to use a bare-bottomed tank. I am willing to do that if you guys think it is necessary but it sure sounds ugly. I am sure it would make tank cleaning much less of a chore though.

The gal at the LFS recommended a Marineland canister filter to start. The box says it is for up to a 100 gallon tank. She said I may want to add another filter when the Oscars grow but this should be adequate to start. Do you agree? One concern I have about the filter setup suggested is because the beginner book I am reading suggested HOB filters, rather than canister types, for a rookie like me. I don't recall why. Ease of maintenance?

Your comments and suggestions on these questions will get me started but you can look forward to many more.


----------

